# Of all the places........



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

............he could choose to sleep, chairs, beds, boxes, etc, Bosley has decided the comfiest place in the house is on top of a large plastic container of emulsion in the junk room :lol:



Ian


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well he is lying on the curtain..

our selkirk variant likes to sleep amongst the shoes...


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> well he is lying on the curtain..
> 
> our selkirk variant likes to sleep amongst the shoes...


Under the curtain I could understand, but on top?  :lol:

Ian


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_haha great picture, why do they sleep in such silly places._


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

My cat always has to lie on a tea towel on the kitchen worktops, and gets mighty grumpy if you try and move her ... Kitties.. Dont you just love 'em


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _haha great picture, why do they sleep in such silly places._


Thanks 

As to why, because they can, and the less room there is/more uncomfortable a spot looks, the better they seem to like it  :lol:

Ian


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Superash said:


> My cat always has to lie on a tea towel on the kitchen worktops, and gets mighty grumpy if you try and move her ... Kitties.. Dont you just love 'em


Jimmy from next door has to sleep on top of the microwave here :lol:

Ian


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Somehow they make the weirdest places look comfortable!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

because of their spine they can sleep wherever they like, thats why we love them


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> because of their spine they can sleep wherever they like, thats why we love them


Cats have spines?  

Ian


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

LisaC1985 said:


> Somehow they make the weirdest places look comfortable!


Yep, it's a talent 

Ian


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwww! He is just ADORABLE. My cats have also used to show they don't care much about comfort. They tend to just pick a place and stick to it, even though there may be a soft comfortable pet bed right next to them  But now they go to their pet beds mostly


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

aww how cute, cats are such funny things


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> Awwww! He is just ADORABLE. My cats have also used to show they don't care much about comfort. They tend to just pick a place and stick to it, even though there may be a soft comfortable pet bed right next to them  But now they go to their pet beds mostly


You'd perhaps change your mind about him being adorable if you ever gave him a belly rub. He loves them, for a micro second and then it's a invitation to a full of playfight with any hand foolish enough to be within reach (needless to say, mine often are )

Once his claws are in, that's it, he managed to get one down the side of my thumb nail last week and refused point blank to retract it. It was agony 

Ian


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Nancy23 said:


> aww how cute, cats are such funny things


Thanks 

Ian


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

oh how adoreable!xxx


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

marleyboo said:


> oh how adoreable!xxx


Thanks 

ian


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ian B said:


> Cats have spines?
> 
> Ian


I did wonder myself, but I actually saw Rowans last week - his spine is so amazing the vet took a photo of it 

Gorgeous pic xx


----------



## telemartnetwork (Feb 18, 2012)

Lovely, cute & adorable. These are lovely pics & all the cats are really cutie pie. Keep sharing more such pics.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Ignoring the spammers post above 

Now this is more like it 

Still in the junk room, tho' no doubt freshly washed jeans were the big attraction  :lol:



Ian


----------

